# Board Statistics - Most Ever On Line



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

That is a lot of members/guest on line at once!!







With the number of members signed up in the last year, we ought to be able to double that number this year. All you Outbackers try and be on line next Monday, 12 Dec 05 around 7:30 or so and lets see how it looks this year.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's if I win the battle for the computer between DD and myself









Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

count us in









darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

An e-macro rally









I'm in.

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ee4308,

I'm guessing thats 7:30PM Eastern time? Count us in. Let's blow this record out of the water!









I hope Vern is up to the pending onslaught.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> ee4308,
> 
> I'm guessing thats 7:30PM Eastern time? Count us in. Let's blow this record out of the water!
> 
> ...


Doug,

Not sure about the time zone.







It reflects a time of 7:41pm on 12Dec04. Maybe someone knows the time zone for the site?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds like fun to try and break it. I'll be here. However, I believe that number is bogus. Likely some search engine crawler anomaly.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > ee4308,
> ...


ee4308,

I was refering to what time you want to do this next week, not when the current record occured.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We can all just stay on for 4 hrs to overlap all the time zones. While we are on it would be fun to go in the chat room. See ya there.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

7:30 EST???? Don't you all know that is when Hockey is on......

I am with Jim, I don't think that number is correct, I remember seeing that a few days afterwards and I sure didn't see that many people on all at once.

If I am available I will see if you all are there..


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, I spend a lot of time trolling this site. (no kidding) I still think that stat (375) is B.S.

At any given time, there usually aren't more than 20 users online. (give or take a few) If every one of those posted one message...there would have been enough posts in one day to keep me busy for a Looooooooooong time!

Me, I don't believe it. Forum glitch I say.
JMHO...I have no proof other than experience on the forum.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And the Jollyman has experience on the forum!!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> We can all just stay on for 4 hrs to overlap all the time zones. While we are on it would be fun to go in the chat room. See ya there.
> 
> John
> [snapback]66864[/snapback]​


John,

I am with you on that one. I think most of us stay on line that much any way. sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well we have 10
Only 366 more to go to beat it









Don


----------

